# Rear Seat Stitching?????



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Wondering what it would cost to match the rear seat to the front seats stitching? Even if they could just sew the pattern in the rear seats would look so much better....why Audi didn't do it is besides me!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I s'pose Audi figures the rear seats spend most of their time covered with bags or child seats, or down flat, so why bother, but point taken.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Huey52 said:


> I s'pose Audi figures the rear seats spend most of their time covered with bags or child seats, or down flat, so why bother, but point taken.



In my two TTS (2011 & 2015), they are almost always up...and only thing back there is rolled up towels.


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

Matching rear seat stiching would be awesome. I have a feeling it would be really expensive. I think the hard part will be finding someone who can take the existing leather off the seat, do the work and put the leather back on as good as the factory.

Let us know if you pursue this. I would be interested to know what it would cost.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

I be Sue (Gas Monkey Garage) could handle it! I see all the car shows do it. I think it would depend on if the leather is bonded to the foam or just stretched over it? But I don't know anything about upholstery work.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

If they can do it in a S3, they can do it in the TTS and TTRS!



http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b304/GaBoYnFla/Posting Pics/Screenshot 2016-05-08 18.54.08.png


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

I am getting full new leather covers made to order for $500 a seat. At any decent interior shop they should be able to do that for $100-200. I can ask my shop if you want me to.


----------

